# الرب قنانى اول طريقه.هل تدل على ان الابن مخلوق؟



## apostle.paul (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*22 «اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ.
23 مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ.
24 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ.
25 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ.
26 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ.
27 لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ.
28 لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ.
29 لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ، لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ،
30 كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ.
31 فَرِحَةً فِي مَسْكُونَةِ أَرْضِهِ، وَلَذَّاتِي مَعَ بَنِي آدَمَ.


ما معنى قنانى فى العبرية؟؟؟
وهل معناها ان الابن غير ازلى؟؟؟؟
هل الترجمة السبعينية خلقنى تناقض ازلية الابن؟؟؟؟
شرح موسع باقوال العلماء والاباء عن المفهوم الصحيح للاعداد وربطها باللاهوت المسيانى عن مفهوم الكلمة وازليته فى كتابات العهد الجديد

**

*​


----------



## أسـامـة (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*أيهما اصح ويمكن الاعتماد عليه*​*
الترجمة العبرية لترجمة أصل المخطوطة السينائية (السبعينية) والتي هي باللغة اليونانية ؟ ! 

أم الترجمة اليونانية والتي هي نفسها المخطوطة السينائية (السبعينية) للاصل الآرمي (العهد الجديد) واأصل العبري (العهد القديم) للكتاب المقدس ؟ !! 

بالطبع الترجمة المباشرة من الترجمة الاصلية باللغة الارمية والعبرية وهي ما تمثل المخطوطة السبعينية (السينائية)

ماذا تقول المخطوطة السينائية في هذا الموضوع تحديدا ؟ هل خلقني أم قناني ؟ !! 

في انتظار ردك
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*



الترجمة العبرية لترجمة أصل المخطوطة السينائية (السبعينية) والتي هي باللغة اليونانية ؟ !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من فضلك نريد هذه الترجمة " العبرية " لترجمة " أصل " المخطوطة السينائية حتى نراها ونرد على سؤالك ؟




			أم الترجمة اليونانية والتي هي نفسها المخطوطة السينائية (السبعينية) للاصل  الآرمي (العهد الجديد) واأصل العبري (العهد القديم) للكتاب المقدس ؟ !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*من فضلك نريد هذا " الأصل الآرامي ( العهد الجديد ) " للكتاب المقدس حتى نراه ونرد على سؤالك ؟*



> * ماذا تقول المخطوطة السينائية في هذا الموضوع تحديدا ؟ هل خلقني أم قناني ؟ !! *


*ماذا يقول الأصل العبري ( كلغة ) ، هل خلقني أم قناني ؟*



> *أيهما اصح ويمكن الاعتماد عليه*


*يمكنك الإعتماد على قول القرآن الكريم حين قال :*

*النحل : وَالْخَيْلَ وَالْبِغَالَ وَالْحَمِيرَ لِتَرْكَبُوهَا وَزِينَةً وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (8) ،، فانت من الذي لا نعلمه هذا *

* وحين قال أيضاً :*

*الانعام :  وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ (38) ،، فأنت من امثالهم *



*الآن في الرد القادم مباشرة عليك أن تأتينا بالمطلوب في هيئة لينكات لكي نراها ونرد على سؤالك ، إن لم تفعل ( وكالعادة لن تفعل بل ستلجأ لتشتيت الموضوع سيتم التبليغ عن الموضوع ) .. الرد القادم مباشرة لك ..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*مازلنا ننتظر ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*أجمل حاجة في المسلم انه دخل الموضوع ولم يعلق بكلمة واحدة على البحث !!
هذا هو مستوى المسلمين 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاخ بيقول ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اقطع دراعى انك تكون حملت البحث وقريته 
على فكرة يا اخ انا كتب شرح النص حسب الترجمة اليونانى اكتيسى ἔκτισε
وحسب النص العبرى قنانى 
ولا دى ولا دى بتنفى ازلية الكلمة
ارجع لتفسير ديدموس الضرير
The Lord created me”—this
assertion [“The Lord created me”] must be
understood as referring not to substance but to his
relationship toward creatures. For [wisdom] says that
its works were at the beginning of the creative and
providential ways of God, that is, a “cause,”
introducing still another way of speaking.
يرجى من اى مسلم لما يدخل الموضوع يقراه وينقشناه بما فيه 
*


----------



## أسـامـة (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
عذرا على التأخير

هل لو وضعت الرد لن يتم حذفه ؟ ! 

فلتعطيني موثقا من الله ألا يتم حذف التعليق وأنا على وعد وعهد أمام الله وأما كل أخوانكم المسيحيين بأنني لن ولم اتعد آداب الحوار ولو بنصف كلمة في اي صفحة من صفحات هذا المنتدى

اوعدني اولا أن لا يتم حذف ردي على هذا الموضوع ولك أن اثبت بالدليل وبالحجة والبرهان بل وبالصور ايضا والوثائق بأن الكلمة التي جاءت في الامثال الاصحاح رقم 8 النص رقم 22 هي "خلقتني" 

واعاهدك ايضا ان التعليق سيكون قاسيا محاقا ساحقا داحضا مفحما 

والسلام عليكم


*


----------



## AYIOC (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اتفضل يا أخ اُسامه أدخل في الموضوع, إفحمنا.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أكتوبر 2011)

+ إخوتى وأساتذتى الافاضل أحتاج لهذا الملف   مكتوبا\\\
 بالوورد 2007 أو \\\\بالفوكست ريدر  أو \\\بي دى أف 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أكتوبر 2011)

إقتباس  من  تعليق  ألاخ  صاحب تعليق رقم2 ب  إسم  مستعار  أسامة
(((لترجمة العبرية لترجمة أصل المخطوطة السينائية (السبعينية) والتي هي باللغة اليونانية ؟ ! 

أم الترجمة اليونانية والتي هي نفسها المخطوطة السينائية (السبعينية) للاصل الآرمي (العهد الجديد) واأصل العبري (العهد القديم) للكتاب المقدس ؟ !! 

بالطبع الترجمة المباشرة من الترجمة الاصلية باللغة الارمية والعبرية وهي ما تمثل المخطوطة السبعينية (السينائية)))))
إنتهى ألاقـــــتــــــــبـــــاس  الملـــــتـــــــبـــس  المملؤء بالاغلاط والاخلاط
لا أقصد  التهكم او  التشامخ  أو الهزل فى موقف بحتى جدى ... لكن 
سيادتك    قريب جدا   من أداء يونس شلبي فى  مسرحية مدرسة المشاعبين؟؟
 هو مين اللى  قال وآـلا انت  اللى  قولت والا آآآآآ   مين الللى  راح وآلآ   ....
نرجوك -----------------------------------,)))))  جّمع  لإن سيادتك ما بتجمعشي خالص زى منصور


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2011)

> * بأن الكلمة التي جاءت في الامثال الاصحاح رقم 8 النص رقم 22 هي "خلقتني"
> *


*فى السبعينية ولا فى العبرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يااستاذ مانا كاتب الاتنين فى البحث
انت فاقد عقلك
*


> *واعاهدك ايضا ان التعليق سيكون قاسيا محاقا ساحقا داحضا مفحما *


*دا من طرفى مش من طرفك
فالساحق والماحق والداحض الفاحم وكل الالفاظ الرنانة هو فكر المسيحى لفكر المسلم الكافر
فكك كدا وروق وسيبك من اللى بتشربه لو عندك سؤال اساله *


----------



## أسـامـة (29 أكتوبر 2011)

​


apostle.paul قال:


> *فى السبعينية ولا فى العبرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ *يااستاذ مانا كاتب الاتنين فى البحث*​ *انت فاقد عقلك*​ ​ *دا من طرفى مش من طرفك*​ *فالساحق والماحق والداحض الفاحم وكل الالفاظ الرنانة هو فكر المسيحى لفكر المسلم الكافر*​ *فكك كدا وروق وسيبك من اللى بتشربه لو عندك سؤال اساله *​


​ *
*
*السلام عليكم*​ *عندي طبعا سؤال بل يا ريت بدون حذف وتشويه للتعليقات !!!!
*
*
*​ *ايه رأيك في الكلام ده : 
*
*
*​ *- كيف وصلت إلينا أسفار العهد القديم:*
​ *ـ أن النسخ الأوليه للعهد القديم كلها نسخت كتابة باليد من النسخة الأصليه بحذر وتدقيق وهكذا انتقلت من جيل إلى جيل.*​ *........*​ *ـ أهم الترجمات للعهد القديم من العبرية إلى اليونانية وتسمى بالسبتوجنت LXX)) Septuagint (الترجمة السبعينية) وقد تمت في سنه 250 قبل الميلاد.*​ *
*
*المصدر: http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...l-Mokaddas/014-How-we-got-the-Holy-Bible.html*​ *
*
*وإليك نص المخطوطة السبعينية الأصلي : *​ *Pro 8:22*

*22 κ[FONT=&quot]ϲ εκτι[FONT=&quot]ϲ[/FONT]εν με αρχην οδων αυτου · ει[FONT=&quot]ϲ[/FONT] εργα αυτου[/FONT]*

*وإليكم الترجمة العربيه الحرفية لهذه الكلمة الملونه باللون الاحمر ::*

*http://godrules.net/library/Arabian/...2b/gre2936.htm*

*يخلق , خالق , مخلوق*

*والكلمة التاليه لها باللون الاخضر*

*http://godrules.net/library/Arabian/strongs2b/gre3165.htm*

*    1) I, me, my, etc.*​ *
*
*بل وإليك صورة المخطوطة الاصلية السبعينية والتي هي ترجمة للاصل العبري الغير موجود.*
*
*​ *http://codexsinaiticus.org/en/manu******.aspx?book=27&chapter=8&lid=en&side=r&zoomSlider=0*
*
*
*
*
*فكيف يمكن أن نحتج بالنص العبري الغير اصلي والذي هو مترجم من المخطوطة السبعينية بالاساس والتي هي تمثل الاصل للترجمة اليونانية المباشرة للاصل العبري للعهد القديم ؟ *​​


----------



## أسـامـة (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط لكلمة يخلق لا يعمل .. معذرة :: 
اليك الرابط الصحيح : http://godrules.net/library/Arabian/strongs2b/gre2936.htm
*


----------



## أسـامـة (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*لرؤية صورة المخطوطة الاصلية ارجو استبادل النجوم بكلمة : manu******

*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2011)

> *فكيف يمكن أن  نحتج بالنص العبري الغير اصلي والذي هو مترجم من المخطوطة السبعينية  بالاساس والتي هي تمثل الاصل للترجمة اليونانية المباشرة للاصل العبري  للعهد القديم ؟ *


*انت توهتنى يا استاذ
هو مين اصل لمين
العبرى اصل للسبعينية
ولا السبعينية اصل للعبرى
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*وايه رائيك فى الترجمة دى للنص السبعينى
*
*The Lord made me the beginning of his ways for his works.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Brenton, L. C. L., Sir. (2009). The Septuagint version of the Old Testament (Pr 8:22). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc*.​


----------



## AYIOC (29 أكتوبر 2011)

طب معلش يعني, ياريت تشرحلي كلمة ان السبعينيه هي ترجمه يونانيّه للأصل العبري العير موجود !!!, أمال النص الماسوري و مخطوطات قمران دول أصل هندي !!!.

و تاني حاجه, السبعينيه ي ترجمه, محدش قال انها وحي, حتى آباء نيقيّه لما تعاملو مع السبعينيّه تعاملو مع تفسير النص من منطلق إيماني بإن جسد المسيح أي ناسوته هو مصنوع, و مفيش أي إشكال في هذا المفهوم, أثناسيوس فسرها و أمبروسيوس فسرها و لم تسبب أي إشكال.

ثالثاً الأصل العبري فيه كلمة قناني زي ما وضح الدكتور شمس, و كلمة قناني تعني اقتناني مش مقصود بيها خلقني, و بردو لا يُشكل أي أزمه.

الإيمان يشرح الكتاب و ليس التفسير يُجدد معني الإيمان !, رجاءاً إفهمو المسيحيّه.

و سلام الرب يسوع للجميع.


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2011)

> و مفيش أي إشكال في هذا المفهوم, أثناسيوس فسرها و أمبروسيوس فسرها و لم تسبب أي إشكال.


*مانا حطيت كل الاباء الىل فسروا النص فى البحث وفسروه على اساس نص السبعينية
وحطيت اقوال العلماء لتفسير النص
وتم تفسيره على اساس الاتنين
قنانى بالعبرى او اكتيسى باليونانى
بس انا مش فاهم ازاى النص العبرى الغير اصلى المترجم من السبعينية؟؟؟؟؟؟
اهى الموضوع كله كوم والجملة دى كوم تانى خالص   *


----------



## AYIOC (29 أكتوبر 2011)

يا دكتور أنا مازلت بكرر نفس الجمله من أيام البال, يا إخواتنا المسلمين لو مش فاهمين المسيحيه كما نفهمها لا تناقشونا فيها لأن مفيش مجال نقاش أصلاً, هما بيتكلمو ف مسيحيه غير مسيحيتنا و يظنوا أنهم يعلموا كل شئ !, للأسف انتو بتقروا الكتاب المقدس و لا تعلموا أي شئ عن الإيمان نفسه !.

كل الشبهات تتحطم علي صخرتي الإيمان و الكتاب اللتان لا تنفصلا.

الإيمان يشرح الكتاب و ليس التفسير يُجدد معني الإيمان !, رجاءاً إفهمو المسيحيّه.

 سلام الرب يسوع للجميع.


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*هو بقة قصده على نص السبعينية فى المخطوطة السينائية
ومفكر ان دا هو الاصل للنص العبرى
*
* 22 κυριος εκτισεν με αρχην οδων αυτου εις εργα αυτου**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
 *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Rahlfs, A. (1935; 2007). Septuaginta (sem acentuação) (Pr 8:22). Sociedade Bíblica do Brasil*.​ 
*




*
*لا ياابنى النص العبرى هو الاساس
والسبعينى مترجم منه
ونص نسخة اكيلا الىل تمت فى سنة 128 موافق للنص العبرى
**and ἐκτήσατο **“possessed” (Aquila).*

​


----------



## AYIOC (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع يا دكتور و كمان في حاجه تاني, حتى و لو فرضنا جدلاً إن الكلمه خلقني, بردو الأساس مش حرف الكلمه, الأساس هو الإيمان و علي أساس الإيمان يتم التفسير, هي دي المشكله الحقيقيّه, هما متخيلين ان الشبهه ان الواحد يجيب كلمه في الكتاب و يظن انها تسبب مشكله, لأ مش كده تماماً, الإيمان أسبق من الكتاب و بالتالي الإيمان يشرح الكتاب و الكتاب يُشرح بروح الإيمان, يا رب الفكره دي توصل لأنها هاتفرق كتير في الحوار المسيحي الإسلامي, الناس بتكلمنا من منطلق مخالف للمسيحيه تماماً !.


----------



## AYIOC (29 أكتوبر 2011)

و لازم يكون واضح ان السبعينيّه ترجمه متأثره كثيراً بفكر المترجم نفسه !, يعني من الآخر ترجمه تفسيريّه مش ترجمه حرفيّه, و بردو الحرف مش الأساس, الآباء اتعاملو مع القرائتين و مفيش اي مشكله !.


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*المسلم دماخه لسعت يعينى 
صواعق مرسلة صواريخ ارض ارض وارض جو وافحام ودحض وكلام ارهابيين رنان
وفى النهاية ادى المستوى عيل فى حضانة مش عارف يركب جملة صح
*


----------



## AYIOC (29 أكتوبر 2011)

יהוה  קנני ראשית דרכו קדם מפעליו מאז׃ B H L C
 
 *(Códice Leningrado, sem acentuação)*​ *Antigo Testamento Hebraico: (Códice Leningrado, sem acentuação)*​ Domínio Público
© 2007 Versão eletrônica​ *SOCIEDADE BÍBLICA DO BRASIL

إيه مشكلتك !!!
* קנני = قناني !!!

أعتقد خلقني تتكتب בראני في العبري مش קנני !.
​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أكتوبر 2011)

طبعا بعد هروب الزميل المسلم الذي يمثل أجهل خلق الله بالدليل والبرهان وعدم رده على مشاركتي في الموضوع ..

يتحفنا :


> * النص اليوناني للترجمة العبرية الاصلية المباشرة.*




ممممم ! الترجمة العبرية ؟ ،،،،طيب ياترى الترجمة العبرية دي مترجمة من اية ؟



> * ولذلك يا عزيزي انت بغير قصد تشكك في مصادرك المسيحية *



اين التشكيك ؟



> * انا لم آت بهذا الكلام من بيتي يا اخي الفاضل *


انت اتيت بكلام ، لا علاقة له بكل الموضوع ، وبعدها اتيت بكلام صحيح عن الترجمة السبعينيية ، وهو مقبول ،،، وبعدها قمت بتأليف خرافات من عقلك ، نسألك فيها ولم تجبنا ..



> *لم اتحدث عن النص السينائي اطلاقا*



نكشف كذبك من كلامك ونقول :



> * الترجمة العبرية لترجمة أصل المخطوطة السينائية (السبعينية) والتي هي باللغة اليونانية ؟ ! *


			  			#*2* 



> *المخطوطة السبعينية *


ما هى هذه " المخطوطة السبعينيية " ؟



> *لأن الامثال هو من العهد القديم وعليه فمن الطبيعي الحديث عن المخطوطة السبعينية *


طبعا سننتظرط تخرج لنا اما هى هذه المخطوطة وماذا تقصد بهذا اللفظ ، ولكن ايضا طالما المثال عن العهد القديم فالحديث عن " النص العبري " يا جاهل ..


> * حديثي عن المخطوطة السبعينية التي تمثل العهد القديم فقط.*


ما هى هذه المخطوطة السبعينيية !!



> * حديثي منصب عن الترجمة اليونانية التي هي تمثل الترجمة للاصل العبري.*


هذه الترجمة السبعينيية ، ولها نسخ ، ومن نسخها هو نص المخطوطة السينائية للعهد القديم وهو مجرد نسخة من ترجمة ..


> * هل تمتلك المخطوطة الاصلية للاصل العبري الذي تم عن طريقة ترجمه المخطوطة السبعينية ؟ ! *


نمتلك النص الأصلي العبري الماسوري ..



> * 1-  المخطوطة السبعينية هي ترجمة للنص العبري الاصلي إلى اليونانية.*


خطأ ، الترجمة ..



> * 2-  هل تمتلك مخطوطة للاصل العبري ؟؟!! هاتها *


نمتلك النص وليس المخطوطة ..



> *الي انت بتستشهد بيها كأصل النص العبري*


كذبت ، استخرج لي من كلامه انه قال ان مخطوطة ليننجراد هى أصل للترجمة السبعينيية !



> *والتي تمثل المخطوطة السبعينية  *


ما هى المخطوطة السبعينيية هذه ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*تذكير بسيط بالمشاركة التي هرب منها أسامة كالعادة في حواري .. 





الترجمة العبرية  لترجمة أصل المخطوطة السينائية (السبعينية) والتي هي باللغة اليونانية ؟ !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من فضلك نريد هذه الترجمة " العبرية " لترجمة " أصل " المخطوطة  السينائية حتى نراها ونرد على سؤالك ؟




			أم الترجمة اليونانية والتي هي نفسها المخطوطة السينائية (السبعينية) للاصل  الآرمي (العهد الجديد) واأصل العبري (العهد القديم) للكتاب المقدس ؟ !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من فضلك نريد هذا " الأصل الآرامي ( العهد الجديد ) " للكتاب المقدس حتى نراه ونرد على سؤالك ؟




 ماذا تقول المخطوطة السينائية في هذا الموضوع تحديدا ؟ هل خلقني أم قناني ؟ !! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ماذا يقول الأصل العبري ( كلغة ) ، هل خلقني أم قناني ؟




أيهما اصح ويمكن الاعتماد عليه

أنقر للتوسيع...

يمكنك الإعتماد على قول القرآن الكريم حين قال :

النحل : وَالْخَيْلَ وَالْبِغَالَ وَالْحَمِيرَ لِتَرْكَبُوهَا وَزِينَةً وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (8) ،، فانت من الذي لا نعلمه هذا 

 وحين قال أيضاً :

الانعام :  وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ (38) ،، فأنت من امثالهم 



الآن في الرد القادم مباشرة عليك أن تأتينا بالمطلوب في هيئة لينكات لكي  نراها ونرد على سؤالك ، إن لم تفعل ( وكالعادة لن تفعل بل ستلجأ لتشتيت  الموضوع سيتم التبليغ عن الموضوع ) .. الرد القادم مباشرة لك ..


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*الآن ، لنذكر أسامة انه لم يرد على مشاركتي التي كانت ردا على مشاركته ، وكنت قد قلت فيها :




 الآن في الرد القادم مباشرة عليك أن تأتينا بالمطلوب في هيئة لينكات لكي   نراها ونرد على سؤالك ، إن لم تفعل ( وكالعادة لن تفعل بل ستلجأ لتشتيت   الموضوع سيتم التبليغ عن الموضوع ) .. الرد القادم مباشرة لك ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن فطالما هو لم يرد عليها فهو يقول انه " فشل " في الإجابة والموضوع بصفة عامة ويتكلم اي كلام ويريد ان يطرد ،، فإن لم يرد على مشاركتي في المشاركة القادمة مباشرة ، سيتم تبليغ الإدارة ويكون هو المتسبب 
*


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*تم تنظيف الموضوع من الردود الفارغة التي تهدف لتشتيته
*


----------



## ROWIS (29 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> *تم تنظيف الموضوع من الردود الفارغة التي تهدف لتشتيته
> *



*للللللليه بس ؟ دلوقتي يجي يقولك دول كذابين وحذفولي ردود وشوهولي ردود والكلام الحمضان ده*


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *للللللليه بس ؟ دلوقتي يجي يقولك دول كذابين وحذفولي ردود وشوهولي ردود والكلام الحمضان ده*




يقول الي يقوله يا رويس، جهله وسخافته بقت للموضوع لكم يوم لكن وصلت لدرجة لايمكن السكوت عليها.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2012)

*بحث راااااااااااااائع يرد بقوة على عيل المنتديات الإسلامية الذى راح ينشرالشبهه من جديد للأسف أمة إقرأ لاتقرأ إنما تكتب وتنقل فقط.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يوليو 2012)

*ابعتلى يا معلم ادينا فاضيين لو فى جديد نفحت احنا ورانا حاجة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2016)

هل لا يزال هذا البحث موجود معك؟


----------



## Ebn Elbaba kero (24 مارس 2016)

بحث جميل جداً ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم الرائعة ولكن انا كان لى استفسار صغير ، انا عرفت ان لغة سليمان فى كتابة الكلمة فى العبرى تحمل معنى قنا وليس خلق ، مثال على ذلك :

 "آية (أم 1: 5): يَسْمَعُهَا الْحَكِيمُ فَيَزْدَادُ عِلْمًا، وَالْفَهِيمُ (( يَكْتَسِبُ )) تَدْبِيرًا. "

وهى فى العبرى فى العدد ده نفس الكلمة المستخدمة فيها هى نفس الكلمة المستخدمة فى العدد 22 الاصحاح 8 

لكن سؤالى بقى ليه مترجمين السبيعينة ترجموا الكلمة فى العدد 5 من الاصحاح الأول قنانى يعنى ليه كتبوها باليونانية قنانى وليس كالكلمة الموجود فى العدد 22 الاصحاح 8

وده العدد 5  الاصحاح الاول :

5. τῶνδε γὰρ ἀκούσας σοφὸς σοφώτερος ἔσται, ὁ δὲ νοήμων κυβέρνησιν κτήσεται

وده العدد 22 الاصحاح 8 :

22. κύριος ἔκτισέν με ἀρχὴν ὁδῶν αὐτοῦ εἰς ἔργα αὐτοῦ,

وليه لم يكتبها مترجمين السبعينية قنى مثل ما ترجموها فى العدد 5 من الاصحاح الاول ؟

أرجوا الأجابة تحياتى لكل خدام الملك


----------

